# Adorable adult female for adoption Hudson NY



## yorna (Nov 23, 2016)

She is a blue dumbo berkshire, estimated 11 month old unspayed female, 360 grams. Smooth, glossy coat, big feet, domed head, looong tail that she'll hold up in the air. She is friendly and has never bitten me, although she isn't as gregarious and people-centered as my heart rat. She liked to wrestle with my other rats- it never seemed like serious fighting, only playful (though not everyone appreciated that...). She is a little squirrely and will run and hide from loud noises. She is a good jumper and if she is scared she'll look around for a landing zone and jump. She would also easily jump 3-4' vertically to escape "Fort Rat" (their playpen). But, she is friendly and would voluntarily climb out on my hand when I put it in the cage. She climbs very gently and doesn't leave scratch marks behind. She runs occasionally on her Wodent Wheel and loves hammocks. She especially likes one that her friend chewed open so she can sleep on the inside between the fleece layers. She had one litter very young while she was at the humane society before I got her.​.​ My other rats have passed and I decided to return her to the humane society so she can hopefully go to a home with rat friends again. I am not affiliated with the human society so you would have to contact them about adoption procedures, wait for an intake exam, etc. I just want to do what I can to help her get a better home. She was surrendered along with three Martin's cages, about 10 pounds of Oxbow Adult Rat food, wheels, hammocks, shelf liners, cage fasteners, etc- it's possible the supplies will be for sale to support the facility.​.​ Facebook - Columbia-Greene Humane Society​ Website - Columbia-Greene Humane Society​ .​The humane society is in Columbia County, New York, in the Hudson Valley/Catskills region. 40 min south of Albany, NY. 50 min southwest of Pittsfield, MA. 2.5 hours north of New York City.​


----------

